# Evergrow 165W Full Spectrum WiFI Review



## schmidty (Nov 7, 2014)

I recently picked up an Evergrow 165W full spectrum, dimmable, LED with WiFi from the "bay of e's" and thought that some of you might be interested in a brief review. 

I was looking at planted 24/7s for a new 40 breeder project but didn't like the lack of flexibility, so I went in search of other options. I was considering doing a home brew setup controlled with an arduino, when I ran across this unit. It's intended for marine aquariums but has three channels, channel one of blues, channel two of cool, neutral, warm whites, 660 nm reds, and 520 nm greens, and channel three of blue moonlights. The intensity of each channel can be controlled separately via smartphone app either statically, or time-phased with six separate set points the light interpolates between. I'm still playing with the setup, but it should be pretty easy to produce a custom light cycle including sunrise, sunset, and weather effects as desired. 

So far I can't speak to how well the light grows plants, but the spectrum and power looks like it should work. I plan to run the blues at a low intensity compared to the whites, and potentially swap out some of the blue LEDs for other colors if necessary. I can say that the build quality of the light is surprisingly good and the dimming features work well, even if the interface is a bit unstable. The fans are quiet enough for my uses, although they aren't completely silent. It does look like they'd be pretty easy to swap out for higher end units if silence is your priority. Overall, I'm pleased with my purchase so far. 

I'll update this thread later when I can give more feedback on the light's actual performance.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I did look at those they are available in Canada and they give 2 or 3 years warranty. Curious to see your results.

What do you mean by swap out some blue leds?

Channel 1 and 3 are not very usefeul i guess, since it is a freshwater planted tank.

Thank you, Michel.


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> I did look at those they are available in Canada and they give 2 or 3 years warranty. Curious to see your results.
> 
> What do you mean by swap out some blue leds?
> 
> ...


Where have you seen them available in Canada?


Thanks


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Pets and Ponds, ReefSupplies.ca


----------



## schmidty (Nov 7, 2014)

micheljq said:


> What do you mean by swap out some blue leds?
> 
> Channel 1 and 3 are not very usefeul i guess, since it is a freshwater planted tank.


It looks like it wouldn't be too hard to disassemble the unit, desolder some of the blue LEDs, and resolder on some different colors. It seems to be a fairly popular mod on a lot of these Chinese LED lights.

I do think that the moon lights will be useful, just not the channel of all blues. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

schmidty said:


> It looks like it wouldn't be too hard to disassemble the unit, desolder some of the blue LEDs, and resolder on some different colors. It seems to be a fairly popular mod on a lot of these Chinese LED lights.
> 
> I do think that the moon lights will be useful, just not the channel of all blues. Time will tell I guess.


A bit messy.. I suppose the diodes are used as a shunt in case one diode dies. won't knock out the whole string.

155e, evergrow, or reef breeders, LED mods How to! | REEF2REEF Saltwater and Reef Aquarium Forum


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

schmidty said:


> It looks like it wouldn't be too hard to disassemble the unit, desolder some of the blue LEDs, and resolder on some different colors. It seems to be a fairly popular mod on a lot of these Chinese LED lights.
> 
> I do think that the moon lights will be useful, just not the channel of all blues. Time will tell I guess.


You might as well check a vendor of those on AliXpress, some may be willing to put the leds you want free of charge.

Michel.


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> A bit messy.. I suppose the diodes are used as a shunt in case one diode dies. won't knock out the whole string.
> 
> 155e, evergrow, or reef breeders, LED mods How to! | REEF2REEF Saltwater and Reef Aquarium Forum




Nothing like dragging up an old thread but here we go! Jeff I see that you have some experience with these lights albeit with a reef spectrum. Have you had any reliability issues with them. I see that a freshwater spectrum is available from pets and ponds. might give them a try.


thanks Dave


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

islanddave1 said:


> Nothing like dragging up an old thread but here we go! Jeff I see that you have some experience with these lights albeit with a reef spectrum. Have you had any reliability issues with them. I see that a freshwater spectrum is available from pets and ponds. might give them a try.
> 
> 
> thanks Dave


Mine are olllllllld still perfect lol

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Good enough for me☺


----------

